# Canadian amphibians



## Crotalus (May 11, 2007)

American toad, _Bufo americanus_







A beautiful woodfrog, _Rana sylvatica_







and a favorite frog species of mine, Gray Treefrog _Hyla versicolor_







First time we found bluespotted salamander, _Ambystoma laterale_, in this  province







another woodfrog


----------



## P. Novak (May 11, 2007)

Those are some beautiful amphibians along with some awesome pictures!

Is that salamander eating a worm?


----------



## Crotalus (May 11, 2007)

Novak said:


> Those are some beautiful amphibians along with some awesome pictures!
> 
> Is that salamander eating a worm?


Thanks

Yes there were a bunch out on a road eating earthworms


----------

